# need help on what 9mm to get



## Toast13 (Mar 24, 2006)

I got into shooting and hunting with shotgun and rifles about 2 years ago and have been loving it ever since. I am just going to start getting into hangun shooting but I have no idea of what guns are good or not. Lots of freinds have recommended that I start off with a 9mm of some sort. If you have any sugesstions on what kinds in any price range, please let me know.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Start with a .22. Its much cheaper to shoot and it will give you confidence when you go to a larger caliber. :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Agreed. A .22 allows you to focus on technique, and to practice over and over until you're aces with the thing. There is no cheaper shooting than .22. I can pick up 500 rounds of CCI Standard, which is good enough to shoot a bullseye match with, for about $27 at my local shop. I can't do that with any other caliber out there. Besides which, the most accurate gun I've ever shot was a .22.

Me, I'd pick up either a Ruger MkII or MkIII. For all practical purposes (and I know a lot of people will disagree with me here), they're identical. The MkIII just has some stupid safety features that I never even notice on mine. The magazine disconnect can be annoying, but it's not a real problem. If I were to immediately begin customizing it, I'd go to the II. The new MkIII has only been out for a year, so there's not a whole lot out there for it. Otherwise, the two are interchangeable. Basic examples of both can be had for around $250, sometimes less if you shop it really well. Be sure to try the 22/45 variants of both the MkII and MkIII. They've got .45ACP-like grips, so lots of shooters like them. And they just might fit in your hand better. It all depends on your hands.

Stay away from the Walther P22. It's an okay plinker, but it's not a gun to learn to shoot with. Trigger is too bad, and it's just not accurate enough. Plus, it's more money than the Rugers, which are far superior. Ditto for the Beretta Neos. I know some people like it, but I put it in the same category as the P22...a fun little plinker, but not good for much besides putting lead somewhere downrange. The S&W 22A is okay, but not quite as good as the Rugers. The S&W Model 41 is an absolutely superb rimfire pistol, accurate, reliable, and good-looking. But the Ferrari F430 is a really great car, too, and both the 41 and the F430 are great because they have a big price tag. About $800 for a new 41, and well worth it if you're an experienced shooter looking for serious rimfire accuracy. If you see a used 41 on sale for $500-$600, it's a good buy, if you feel like blowing that much. I bought--more like stole--mine used for a little over $500.

As for 9mm, I like Glocks. Very simple to clean, about as accurate as can be expected for a police/defense pistol. The 17 or 19 works. Cheaper than the Sigs, which really don't offer anything more, IMHO. You might also want to consider a used S&W revolver chambered in .38 Special or .38+P. Both the Special and the +P are adequate defensive rounds, and you can shoot cheap standard .38s for practice.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave_w said:


> . You might also want to consider a used S&W revolver chambered in .38 Special or .38+P. Both the Special and the +P are adequate defensive rounds, and you can shoot cheap standard .38s for practice.


Forget the .22 and go with this advice. If you can find a Colt Dimond back GRAB IT.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The best way to pick a hand gun for you is to go and look at them. Pick them up and look at the wall and raise the gun to the point at the wall. Are the Sights pointing at that point at the wall? If not look at a different gun. You may have to do that a few times with different guns until you find something you really like. I would also suggest shooting your friends guns. Then pick the gun that you like the best. With hand guns normally any of the main brands will be a good gun.

If you want to get trigger time I would suggest a 22. There is nothing wrong with a 9mm but ammo is not as inexpensive as 22.

Let us know what you get.

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless Chuck Norris has been there. In that case the grass is most likely soaked in blood and tears.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Let's remember that this is a first gun. I can still recall, way back, when I first picked up a handgun. I sucked a$$. Trigger time was critically important. I needed to get better, and the only real way to get better is to put lead downrange.

As such, a .22 will always remain the best start. Nothing is that cheap...nothing. Between ammo and the cost of the gun, you can't beat it. I'd rather have a .22 that I can put ten in the black with than a .45 that I can't keep on the paper.

HOWEVER...and this is something everyone, especially myself, forgets...if our shooter in question lives in one of those magical fairyland states run by the left, then getting a pistol permit may be tricky, and getting two (one for the .22, one for the centerfire) is a major hassle, then a single gun may be the necessary answer. In that case, I humbly re-submit my .38+P/.38 Special revolver advice.

A .22 is fine for targets. You're more likely to find serious rimfire target shooters in your area than centerfire guys, and thus more likely to find club meets (which are great fun for all involved, and a superb way to build up your skills once you're passable with the gun). If you want something in the way of home defense, you've already got it. The shotgun is simply unrivaled in that arena. Sling a flashlight under a stubby Mossberg and you're there. If you want something for CCW, there are numberous options out there, but a CCW gun isn't a target gun by any means. Always remember that. They're seven-yard guns and nothing more.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Start with a .22 target pistol, perferiably a Ruger Mk-II or Mk-III, then skip the 9mm and .40 Short and Weak all together go straight for the .38 then the .45 ACP. It what I did, I've never regreated it and thank God my safe was never soiled by the presence of a 9mm pansy gun. Then again I'm not a big 9mm fan if you can't tell by now.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right boys and girls but dont forget you cant spell "Ancient Crap Pistol" without ACP.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Okay, okay...here's the thing about me...I love it so long as I can hit the sumb!tch with it. If I can't hit the sumb!tch with it, it ain't doin me any good.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> lol Okay, okay...here's the thing about me...I love it so long as I can hit the sumb!tch with it. If I can't hit the sumb!tch with it, it ain't doin me any good.


:strapped: 
:sniper: 
:thumb:


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

buy a .45 ACP. It will be the only handgun caliber you will ever need. Hunting, plinking, and defense.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Beretta 92FS is a great pistol. I got one and love it.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Plinking with a .45? Oh, yeah, of course. Now I can devote my brain mass to deciding whether to take the Aston Martin or the Ferrari to the range...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with the Ferrari.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Load your own ammo with cast bullets and you can plink for 7 cents a round!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Remington 7400 do you cast your own lead bullets? If not you need to let me know where you get yours because I will be needing a few of them.

Chuck Norris doesn't understand why you should consult your doctor if your erection lasts for more than 4 hours. His erections have been known to last for up to 15 days.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I cast my own, Lee mold, service station wheel weights, an old coleman stove to melt the lead and a flea market special iron pot for the lead, keep it simple, and keep it cheap. 
:beer:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Rem, I have to do things that don't involve gunning every once in a while. I can appreciate the severe dedication, but I'm not going that far.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What is so severe about casting bullets? I have to work alot to, but that is what weekends and evenings are for!

TO DO - Saturday:

6am-8am: watch hunting shows on the Outdoor channel
8am-8:30 am: eat breakfast
8:30am-10am: watch hunting shows on the Outdoor Channel
10am-10:30am: post crap on here  
10:30am-12noon: work on new 45 ACP loads utilizing newly acquired stock of Blue Dot powder
12noon-12:30pm: eat lunch
12:30pm-3pm: go bug my mechanic(and every other mechanic in town) for more lead then replinish the supply of .45 ACP bullets
3pm-5pm: go out behind barn and reduce supply of loaded .45 ACP ammo
5pm-6pm: pick up brass 
6pm-6:30pm: eat supper
6:30pm-7pm: post crap on here  
7pm-9pm: watch hunting shows on the Outdoor Channel
9pm-10pm: deprime and sort .45 ACP brass and start tumbling
10pm-11pm: lube newly acquired 45 ACP bullets
11pm-11:30pm: post crap on here  
11:30pm-6am Sunday: sleep

If only my life could be this good!

:thumb:


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I've had a springfield xd, and sold it. it was alright. really liked the features, but i couldn't shoot it well. Well, i broke my hand and can no longer fit the grip of an xd correctly into my hand. the glock now fits my hand, but i constantly find myself aiming over the target when i bring the gun up. it's almost like there is alot more angle on the grip than my body is used to. I really need to get a duty pistol, and am wondering if i should just buy a glock 17 or 19 and learn to shoot it well, or keep looking?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You cant go wrong with a Glock in my opinon!! Just practice practice and then practice some more.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I was at the local gunshop this afternoon and was looking at a taurus millenium, but it was just too small. and I don't really like the apearance of the larger 24/7 models. what would you think about a sig 226 or a 229, or possibly a Kahr K9? I have an oportunity to purchase the K9 at the moment and it fits my hand realy well, but does anyone know how they perform or how reliable they are with hollowpoints? Like I said, it's going to be a duty pistol.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

anyone realize this post is almost 5 monthes old?

ANd he never did say what he bought........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know about the K9 but you will not find a betterpistol than the sig p226 and 229. My brother has a 226 and a 220. the 226 is aweseom


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am a bit late here but if you are just starting out always go with a 22 learn to shoot it and then move on up. With a 22 you can afford to mess up because ammo is cheap. You dont have to go with the quality tournement ammo but even that is only 20 bucks for 500 rounds. I learned to shoot pistol on a k38 masterpiece. I can now pick up a handgun and shoot decently with it. But to do this you have to put in the time and money of buying ammo. When you go through a lot of ammo I found that 22 was the only way to go because it was a heck of a lot cheaper then a 9mm or a 40 cal or w/e else you want to shoot.


----------

